# Apple Watch série 4, 40mm ou 44mm



## Kamisama (3 Février 2019)

Bonjour ,

Je penses bientôt m’acheter une Apple Watch série 4 , mais c’est quoi la différence entre la 40 mm et la 44mm ?

Merci d’avance


----------



## aunisien (3 Février 2019)

4 mm !
Ok je sors


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Février 2019)

Ce sujet n'est pas nouveau ! un peu de curiosité et dans la même rubrique "Conseils d'achat apple watch" quelques posts plus bas tu trouveras des réponses:
https://forums.macg.co/threads/bien-choisir-la-taille.1303154/
Bonne lecture.


----------



## Kamisama (5 Février 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ce sujet n'est pas nouveau ! un peu de curiosité et dans la même rubrique "Conseils d'achat apple watch" quelques posts plus bas tu trouveras des réponses:
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/bien-choisir-la-taille.1303154/
> Bonne lecture.



Je te remercie beaucoup


----------

